# RS4 K-04 turbos and inlets available and on sale at Achtuning!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

We're getting 25 sets of turbos in 2-3 days, Turbos are $2,050 shipped free, Turbos and OEM RS4 inlets are at $2,699 shipped free. We also have the most comprehensive hardware kit available for $75 additional.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbos and inlets available and on sale at Achtuning! ([email protected])*

Just arrived...
































Ready to ship or have picked up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbos and inlets available and on sale at Achtuning! ([email protected]!NG)*

ugh. wish i had a manual!
super pimp there Dion! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

That's no excuse!!








Actually, if you ever do need turbos replaced, might as well hit these up - might not be able to run the Stage 3 software to utilize the full potential of these turbos but will still work with your current APR programming. That is if/when your turbos go out...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbos and inlets available and on sale at Achtuning! ([email protected])*

One pallet's worth already shipped out! Only 9 sets of turbos left...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbos and inlets available and on sale at Achtuning! ([email protected])*

Holy crap we went through those quick!! I basically only have enough turbos to offer this sale price through the end of today. *Last chance!!*


----------

